# SW newbie questions totally new to me



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so im going to look at a 36 gal salty tonight. It is currently running and has some coral ivn it as well as some fish. Tank has everything full setup. My question is are wc preformed the same as fw because i have a friend that telos me he has not done a wc in months he just tops up evaporation. Is this normal? How often do you do them? More or less than fw?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm no expert but his nirate\phosphate levels would be through the roof and would kill corals I'd think.

I've only got a FOWLR setup, so I just do top offs and my two clowns are fine, but that's just because I'm lazy.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

it really depends on live stock and setup. 

How many fish you have?
Do you have skimmer?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

There is SOOOOOO much bad advice out there :/

If you want to take a good running start at SW, my recommendation is that you discard any offered bits of wisdom that seem "lazy". Also, look for nice tanks when you are asking for advice. And by nice, I don't mean "good enough", I mean nice. Here are some examples:

Amazing recent article from Beijing via reefbuilders: Welles' 250 gallon reef from Beijing is stunning even with 10K Metal Halides

From Zeovit.com: Featured Tank 'Andrew (V1...rotate) Hong Kong' - zeovit.com

Even soft coral tanks can look amazing: http://www.thereeftank.com/gallery/files/1/4/4/3/7/14437amazing_tank.jpg

Here's a smaller nano reef: El Fabuloso - Featured Reef Profiles - Nano-Reef.com

Shameless plug, my nano: http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/7038/12fts.jpg

A lot of people set up tanks and just assume it's normal to have a bit of hair algae or that you should be cleaning your glass every other day...

But I digress. As a beginner, you need to develop good habits regardless of your system's set up. Water changes qualify as good habits.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks ive done alot of research but oddly enough not is mention on this. Ive got alot on setup but not much for maintenance. Any heopnif great also need help for easy corals to keep? Begginer fish? Im told it has a mini skimmer


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

dino said:


> thanks ive done alot of research but oddly enough not is mention on this. Ive got alot on setup but not much for maintenance. Any heopnif great also need help for easy corals to keep? Begginer fish? Im told it has a mini skimmer


Your best be would be to take pictures of the set up and post them here before you purchase the system. Most equipment is garbage. And by most, I mean over 90% of all offerings on the market. Oftentimes, you're better off looking for specific pieces of equipment and assembling your system over time or buying new.

As far as easy fish go, if you have access to the books, Scott Michael's Reef Fishes should both educate you and whet your appetite for beginner-friendly fishes.

For corals, there isn't anything better than Zoas and Euphyllias. Both are colorful, easy to find, reasonably priced and beginner-friendly.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wow thanks i think i have a good base. Its just corals that scare me ill take pics and parts list


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I am no expert ( but who is...lol) i have been running saltwater for 2 years now, if you need a hand with any thing let me know, you can always stop by sometime so i can show you my setup and explain the equipment etc.

As far as waterchanges i think that more smaller ones are better than fewer big ones. IMO this keeps water parameters a little more constant.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks alot are you nearby? I plan on keeping it simple for a while keep on top of my perameters and do 10% weekly. Im going to use a 35 tall with a bunch of live rock and maybe some dead stuff. It will have a skimmer/huge powerheads/xp3 canister with rock rubble in it and maybe my u.v sterilizer. As for lighting i have a few options but not sure what to use? I have two coralife 10000k one with blue and one white bulb. Id like to use these i also have a few other fixtures no metal halide though


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah i am in chilliwack fairfeild island to be more percise. Lighting all depends on corals you are going to keep. I may have a 175w mh setup in the near future or if interested in a nice led setup let me know.
The coralife setup should work for you if you are keeping soft corals.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

By the way albert, very nice tank..


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Thanks!

BTW, Dino, if you want some easy to digest information, come to OC on Saturday. I hang out there and help out Paul on the weekends.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

sorry albert but whats oc? Haha im new assuming its a store in abby


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I believe he is refering to Oceanic Corals in Aldergrove. I will have to stop in there myself one of these weekends.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wow so far sw people are so nice cant wait to check it out


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ok so yet another question i didnt grab the tank yet because i want to do more research. One more question i know bigger is better so here is my question. The tank im getting is a 25 too small IMO so should i worry about shocking the system with alot of new water? I have a 30,33,36,65 i could use. The tank just has some cured mand live rock with one fish and some small starfish


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Bigger is better as in keeping water parameters more stable and as they say, "the solution to pollution is dilution". In other words, more water volume will help in many ways, making a larger tank easier to maintain than a nano, where parameters can fluctuate far more rapidly. 

On the other hand, larger tanks are also more expensive in terms of live rock and other expenses.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

yes i get that my equiptment can do the 65 i will have to get more rock but what about adding all that new water? Will that be a shock to the system?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Just premix your water a day in advanced and keep it aerated. Should present no problems as long as your parameters are in order.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

great ill do that do saltwater kits alow me to check for calcium,etc. I mean i have all other test kits


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It'll be like doing a big water change. Should actually be good for the corals/fish.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

dino said:


> great ill do that do saltwater kits alow me to check for calcium,etc. I mean i have all other test kits


Ideally salinity, ca, kh and mg. If you have ph, might as well check that too.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i will do that for sure thank you.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for everyones help my tank is running and doing well. I have yet anothet question do you climitize your LR?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

You don't have to, no.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so i have had my 65 going for a month and a bit and all is well so far. i have a damsel,clown tang and a chromis i think as well as a bunch of snails and a shrimp. i also have four corals that are all doing great and some are getting bigger everyday. big thanks for all that help me and continue to help. i know pics would be cool but i cant be bothered sorry


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to hear that! Keep up with the good work!


----------

